
Rate my startup: WYSIWYG editor for hardware prototyping - fredchien
http://brickup.io/
======
rmason
Three suggestions:

1\. Tell people what you do without having to scroll 2\. Enable HTTPS for
login 3\. Have a short video that shows the product 4\. Consider pivoting away
from requiring a browser plug in

~~~
fredchien
Thanks for your suggestion! :-)

